# Start up/Desktop/Graphics problem



## Unchikun (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey so im new here in this forum but i would ike to get help on my start up screen/desktop/graphics problem. I really don't know whats wrong with my computer because one day when i started up my computer, blue columns on boxes started running down my start up screen. When my comp loaded, the desktop was all pixely.

heres some pics























whoever can help me please say reply. I'll take more pictures if anyone needs to know more.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

try booting in safe mode and see does the same thing happen - press F8 just after the POST


----------



## Unchikun (Nov 8, 2006)

Well. my computer is an Alienware laptop and the graphics are supposed to be really good.

I dont know whats wrong but everything is fine in Safe Mode because my desktop screen isn't all pixely. IM guessing its a Virus but I'm not sure.

If it is a virus, what can i use to get it off? Right now I'm using Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 but it isn't working.
But.
just ask questions for more.

thanks


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if you are sure it is a virus then follow the instructions on this page.
it could also be drivers, have you looked at the device manager to see if there are any problems? download the latest driver for the video card or uninstall/reinstall the driver anyway.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Unchikun, and Welcome to TSF!

By the look of those screenshots, I'm betting trhat you don't have *Service Pack 2* installed, or am I wrong? :4-dontkno 

If you recently added a graphics card or any other new hardware, without SP2; then, you could be having a conflict with Windows® because of it.
Many issues regarding were addressed with SP2.

If you do have SP2 installed, just disregard this message, and follow *freddyhard's* advice concerning malware/spyware removal. 
In any event post back with the results.


----------



## Unchikun (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been posting lately but i can't do an online-virus scan on Safe Mode because i have a wireless modem. When I try the scan on mode the scan says it will take 6 hrs or something. Not sure if this is right but im running on 256k DSL. Is it supposed to take 6hrs or is it just my internet connection?

I also need to try to download ServicePack2 but I don't know where to get it. Is it okay if you guys can give me a link or directions on where to get it?

thanks for helping guys.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

sp2.
before you install sp2, you would be well advised to have you pc cleaned from any viruses. you can use AVG-free to scan and clean your system.


----------



## Unchikun (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay i tried installing sp2 but nothing happened. I'll try doing the virus scans, spyware/malware etc.


----------



## Unchikun (Nov 8, 2006)

So, there were some viruses but once it was removed it didn't fix the problem.

Now I'm completely out of ideas on what to do. I think its my drivers but i have no idea on how to fix that.

If anyone has comments please reply.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

freddyhard said:


> if you are sure it is a virus then follow the instructions on this page.


Follow the instructions above before you try anything else.


----------



## Unchikun (Nov 8, 2006)

I did all according to freddyhard's virus instructions and posted a HJT log. Nothing seemed to fix my problem. I have no idea on what to do now.

If anyone has any suggestions please post. I can take more pictures if anyone wants to know more about my problem.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you post 2 screenshots of the desktop from after Windows has fully loaded, one at 800x600 and one at 1024x768. It looks like a faulty card, possibly bad RAM or damaged pixel pipelines.

Try taking the card out and cleaning the gold strip with a piece of cloth (not your fingers) and blow out any dust from the slot, then put the card back in and reboot.


----------



## Unchikun (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay so heres the screenshots i took and this is how i see my desktop everyday. But its kind of an on and off thing, like it goes back to normal for a few seconds then gets all pixely.

I'm sorry but im kind of new so I don't know where the card is at in my laptop :normal: but Thank you for your suggestion


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you get the same kind of artifacts during POST (the black screen with white text just before your first 2 screenshots) or in BIOS, then I'd say your graphics card or motherboard needs to be replaced.

Go to Start > Run > type *dxdiag* and click the Display tab. Post back with the information under *Device* (name, manufacturer, chip type) so we can see if the graphics are integrated on the motherboard or a plugin card (probably a GeForce for Alienware laptops).


----------



## Unchikun (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, so heres the device information



Name: MOBILITY RADEON 9000

Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.

Chip Type: MOBILITY RADEON 9000 AGP (0x4C66)

DAC Type: Internal DAC(350MHz)


If anything, please ask me if you need any more info. I also would like to thank everyone for helping me in my problem and taking your time into helping me. I really appreciate it btw. 

Its kind of getting irritating working with these pixels all over your screen, and it affects my gaming even more. :sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The *Mobility Radeon 9000* is a graphics chip on your motherboard. Unfortunately my knowledge of laptops is practically zero as I never use them. Hang on for some more replies from laptop users.

Hopefully it's still under warranty.


----------



## Unchikun (Nov 8, 2006)

any suggestions please reply.


----------

